# Was Running Low !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey all, looked in the fridge & realized I was getting low on smoked pepper jack !  YIKES, how did that happen ?  :biggrin:   Well, lucky for me my better half said "Hey, there's some pepper jack in the fridge for ya."  Awesome, 4 1/2 lbs of pepper jack just begging to be cold smoked.  Also tried somethin different this time, at least different to me.  Tried some blue cheese.  We will see how it turns out, hopefully tasty !   

So here it is, sliced the loaves up to get as much smoke as possible.  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






After a few hours in the MES with Apple smoke from the AMNPS.  

I tried wine barrel again, but I can't keep that stuff lite no matter what I try.   :102:   So, went with Apple again.  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017





 
This should tide me over for a day or two !  

Thanks for lookin !


----------



## b-one (Mar 19, 2017)

You must really like the pepperjack! Good luck with the blue!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

The cheese looks fantastic!

Great color!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

Justin that is 1 I have never thought about smoking Blue Cheese (Points) Please let us know how that comes out PJ looks good also

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

b-one said:


> You must really like the pepperjack! Good luck with the blue!



Thanks man, yea pepper jack is my all time fav smoked cheese.  The stuff disappears way too fast.  Hoping the blue cheese turns out ok, I'll know in a few weeks !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The cheese looks fantastic!
> 
> Great color!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al, appreciate the kind words & point buddy !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that is 1 I have never thought about smoking Blue Cheese (Points) Please let us know how that comes out PJ looks good also
> Richie



Thanks for the kind words & point my friend.  Yea, the blue cheese is kind of an experiment, I hope it turns out ok.  I will for sure update ya in a few weeks as to how it turned out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking good Justin! I smoked uo some PJ and cheddar at the end of Nov. probably have to do another batch in a few weeks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Got it all vac packed...  I'll update on the blue cheese in a few weeks, I know pepper jack rocks !   :xrocker:













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 19, 2017)

I've smoked blue cheese with an cherry and apple wood mix, its one of our favorites.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> I've smoked blue cheese with an cherry and apple wood mix, its one of our favorites.



That's good to hear, I just did it as an experiment !  Thanks for the reassurance !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 19, 2017)

That looks like some great and amazing stuff!  Apple is great smoke for cheese IMO.  

Yes, pepperjack rules here as well!

I just had 2 blocks of Tillamook cheese delivered to me from Oregon.  I have a plan to get it cold smoked here very soon!  Even with 85 degree weather here in Texas!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Justin! I smoked uo some PJ and cheddar at the end of Nov. probably have to do another batch in a few weeks!



Thanks Case, this stuff seems to disappear way too fast !  Hoping the blue cheese turns out ok... Time will tell !


----------



## whistech (Mar 19, 2017)

Man oh man, that looks delicious.    You are going to have some fine eating.


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks like some great and amazing stuff!  Apple is great smoke for cheese IMO.
> 
> Yes, pepperjack rules here as well!
> 
> I just had 2 blocks of Tillamook cheese delivered to me from Oregon.  I have a plan to get it cold smoked here very soon!  Even with 85 degree weather here in Texas!


One of our favorite things about living in Oregon is that the Tiliamook cheese factory is 20 min from our Beach property


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

whistech said:


> Man oh man, that looks delicious.    You are going to have some fine eating.



Sorry for the very delayed response, appreciate the kind words...  Thank you!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks real good Justin.  Gonna be some fine eating in a few weeks.

I'm real interested in the blue cheese--it's one of my favorite cheeses.  How long did you smoke it for??  I just happen to have a bunch in the fridge.  If yours turns out good I'll be giving it a whirl.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2017)

Choice cheese!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 28, 2017)

Mmmm...  Smoked cheese.

Wondering how the Bleu Cheese came out?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks like some great and amazing stuff!  Apple is great smoke for cheese IMO.
> 
> Yes, pepperjack rules here as well!
> 
> I just had 2 blocks of Tillamook cheese delivered to me from Oregon.  I have a plan to get it cold smoked here very soon!  Even with 85 degree weather here in Texas!



Thanks CB & sorry for the extremely delayed response.  We really like apple for cheese.  

Very nice, Tillamook cheese is awesome.  We really try to stock up when it's on sale.  

Thanks for dropping a line.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Nice! :drool



Thanks Duke, sorry for the delayed response.  Appreciate the point too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks real good Justin.  Gonna be some fine eating in a few weeks.
> 
> I'm real interested in the blue cheese--it's one of my favorite cheeses.  How long did you smoke it for??  I just happen to have a bunch in the fridge.  If yours turns out good I'll be giving it a whirl.
> 
> ...



Hey Gary, thank you.  I was actually gonna try the bleu cheese in the next day or so & will update !  Appreciate the point too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

Disco said:


> Choice cheese!
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Mmmm...  Smoked cheese.
> 
> Wondering how the Bleu Cheese came out?



Thanks CR, I'll update on the bleu cheese in the next day or so.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2017)

Hey Justin.  It's been a couple of months now.  How did the blue cheese turn out?  I'm about ready to try some.

Gary


----------



## buttmes40 (May 25, 2017)

Great looking cheese !!!

I love some smoked pepperjack.....and yours looks awesome. I run mine about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs with apple and sometimes a little peach mixed in. I have found a Sriracha cheese here in North Carolina that is absolutely fantastic....not really hot, just a nice little bite to it. Anxious to hear how that blue cheese turned out also. Keep us posted.

Tony


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Justin.  It's been a couple of months now.  How did the blue cheese turn out?  I'm about ready to try some.
> 
> Gary



Hey Gary, sorry for the delayed update here my friend...  Cut into the blue cheese today & have to say it's pretty good.  That being said, next go round I will pull it bout an hour earlier just to compare the flavors... see if that hour makes a big difference or not.  But all in all we think the experiment was a success. Gonna try this on the next batch of that bacon blue cheese butter.  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 25, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## tropics (May 25, 2017)

Justin my friend sounds like it was strong smoke flavor,looks good.

Please tell me about "bacon blue cheese butter." never heard of that.

We had the smoked Honey/Butter on biscuit today its good( Gary H) posted it

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin my friend sounds like it was strong smoke flavor,looks good.
> Please tell me about "bacon blue cheese butter." never heard of that.
> We had the smoked Honey/Butter on biscuit today its good( Gary H) posted it
> Richie
> ...



Thanks buddy, it wasn't really too strong just where I'm experimenting with it was just curious if that hour would make that big of difference or not.  I see in the burger thread you found the link to that recipe.  We sure enjoy that, found that a couple weeks ago & have made a few batches already.  I'll have to check out Gary's thread & give that a try, thanks for the heads up.  Appreciate the point too my friend.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 25, 2017)

Thanks Justin.  I'm about ready to try some myself--just didn't want to ruin a wedge of perfectly good blue cheese.  LOL

I've smoked cheese with apple before, but this time I'm going to try something different.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

How long did you smoke the original blue cheese for??

Gary


----------

